# flats or deep water Mid June PCB



## hiawassee1 (May 26, 2017)

Heading down to "Redneck Rivera" mid to late june and looking to charter a boat for my sons and I.  Which trip would you recommend for this time of year?  I have chartered deep water water with my buddies before but this time its me and the boys.  Really looking more for bent rods, with a few keepers, boys are 14 and 10.  Thanks for the input.

Hopefully everything is not all booked up.


----------



## Limitless (May 26, 2017)

I'd probably do the offshore trip.  ed Snapper will be open in state waters and Grouper open in both.  There will be plenty of AJs and Triggers too for line pulling, even though they are catch and release.  Inshore you will be kind of limited to Reds and Trout.  More variety to target offshore.  Have a great trip with your sons - memory maker!


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 30, 2017)

I guess I should have specified, is the flats fishing good this time of year and worth going?  I know that usually when it gets hot the flats tend to slow down.  Any recommendations on a guide?  Thanks


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 30, 2017)

Limitless, Im a little worried my youngest may struggle getting fish up to the boat.  He has been on a party barge before it was a little difficult at times


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 30, 2017)

Hiawassee1, some of the charters out of pCB offer electric reels which would help your youngest reel up fish.


----------



## jasper181 (May 31, 2017)

At 10 years old he shouldnt have an issue, the inshore fishing is good in the summer but offshore will be non stop action.


----------

